# NW Montana Charity cut?



## Metals406 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey fellas,

Got a call yesterday from my Pastors wife. There's a new couple that started going to our church, and the guy has cancer, and is pretty sick. I haven't been to church in a while, as my wife's Ford Exploder is about to do just that, and we're milking it so she can go back and forth to work. I haven't had the chance yet to meet these folks, but they sound like a nice couple.

They burn wood as their only heat source, and they're completely out! I called her an hour ago and she was crying on the phone with me. I think she's having a pretty hard go with her husband being sick, and now the firewood issue.

Before he got sick, her husband had dropped a tree, and started to buck it up. I'm heading out here in a few to go finish it, and make sure they have a few days worth of wood on the porch.

Jake said he'd be in to go cut tomorrow afternoon, but Saturday doesn't work good for him.

Here's what I was thinking. . . They have a bunch of dead standing on their place. It needs to be dropped, bucked, split and stacked. I figured this would be a great opportunity to have a GTG, and really do some good.

It's be a good time I think!

Obviously, the more boots on the ground, the quicker we could get them some wood, and the more we can do in a day. I want to have my boys throw in, it's good man's work, and it'll make them big and strong. . . It'll also teach them the value of giving and doing for others.

Roma, Jake, and anyone else in ear shot. . . Would you want to throw in? I can supply mix and bar oil, and anything else we might need.

If so, what day would work best for you? I can keep them stocked up myself for a while.

If anyone is game, let me know. I'm off to go get them folks some warmth, be back here this evening.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 9, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> If anyone is game, let me know.



Hrmm... I'm taking some time off two weeks from now, and was planning on visiting friends in Walla Walla. If time were arranged right, I could swing NE for a day or so, possibly.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 9, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Hrmm... I'm taking some time off two weeks from now, and was planning on visiting friends in Walla Walla. If time were arranged right, I could swing NE for a day or so, possibly.



Dude, that would be freaking sweet!


----------



## paccity (Feb 9, 2012)

wish i was closer bud. i'd be allover helping you process some wood for the cause. prayers for them in there time of hardship.


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 9, 2012)

Very good deed Metals. The Lord will bless you for that!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Gologit (Feb 9, 2012)

:msp_thumbsup: Wish I could be there.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 9, 2012)

I'ma be knockin the dust off'n the 660 and 460


----------



## Log Man (Feb 9, 2012)

*Helping People*

Metals - I wish I could help. That is the best work (helping someone down and out) and you sleep good at night. I wish all the people that can help the best. 

I know the family will be greatful.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Feb 9, 2012)

If I was near you guys I would deffently come help you guys out! I always try to help someone in need and besides, It is good karma :msp_thumbup:


----------



## lfnh (Feb 9, 2012)

Good on you Metals.
That will sure go a long ways to easing their plight.
Hard enough just taking care of someone really sick.
If circumstances were different i'd sure pitch in a hearbeat.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 9, 2012)

Dangitall!!!
Outside of my range.
You will be paid dividends ten fold.


----------



## slowp (Feb 9, 2012)

Name a date, and if the roads are good, and the forecast good, The Tomato could perhaps go. We lose an hour getting there. I left Missoula at 4AM? I think, and got here around 1:00PM but that would be 2PM your time. And where does one go? Montaaaana is a big state.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bless this gals heart. . . I showed up there, right as Sonny (the Pastors wife's dad) was throwing out about half a rick.

I was greeted by the gal, and her daughter. The daughter seemed like she might have been special needs, but I'm not sure?

I walked the entire 14 acres, and not a dead tree. . . Not one (besides twigs). That dead tree her husband had dropped before he got sick, was a bloody Cottonwood, and is surly soaked to the bone. I didn't even bother knocking the snow off it.

So there's nothing there to cut but green, which don't do them a lick of good this year. 

The husband came out and we chatted a bit, the poor guy was super skinny. . . Had a tumor on his bladder and prostate, and is fixing to start chemo. 

Anyway, Sonny's son works for a local logger -- said logger had several loads of dead decked up at his shop along the highway -- Jake and John probably know where I'm talking. It's the green shop on the right before the blinking light, and across from the cabinet shop.

Anyway, we're going to have Sonny's son check with the logger and see if we can buy some wood out'a his deck. It'd still allow us to do some sawing, but with the bonus of easy access and flat ground, no yarding, and central location.

If the logger will sell some wood, hopefully reasonable like, would y'all mind throwing in? Maybe I can come up with something to raffle? Or a few things?

Anyway, today didn't end up the way I thought it would go, but it's looking up to get these folks some heat!


----------



## lfnh (Feb 9, 2012)

In.
cash or paypal.
just say the word Metals.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 9, 2012)

In. PM me an address.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 9, 2012)

That's awesome fellas!

Going to go check on that wood tomorrow. . . I want to make sure I can buy some before I take any money.

Should I do a raffle?

I can come up with some goodies I think.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 9, 2012)

Quicker without raffle ?

just keep the sheep as is where is


----------



## Gologit (Feb 9, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Quicker without raffle ?
> 
> just keep the sheep as is where is



Yup. Straight donation. We'll get even with you later, you troublemaker. :hmm3grin2orange: Me, I'm going to save up a years worth of thrashed chains and send 'em to you to sharpen. :msp_smile:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 9, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Quicker without raffle ?
> 
> just keep the sheep as is where is



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup. Straight donation. We'll get even with you later, you troublemaker. :hmm3grin2orange: Me, I'm going to save up a years worth of thrashed chains and send 'em to you to sharpen. :msp_smile:



That's cool. . . Send them chains on!

You want the top-plate cut off right?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay, straight donation it is.

I'll PM my snail mail addy and PayPal.

Roma is going to donate some good seasoned wood and offered to deliver it up there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## lfnh (Feb 10, 2012)

Hats off to Roma.

There is nothing worse than being cold - except being sick on top of it.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 10, 2012)

Aw, raffles are fun. It's not like we aren't all just swappin' the same old junk around forever anyhow.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 10, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Aw, raffles are fun. It's not like we aren't all just swappin' the same old junk around forever anyhow.



Maybe I'll do a raffle just for you Nate dog.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in pard


----------



## slowp (Feb 10, 2012)

P.M. me a mailing address please. 

Dang, it looks like a year of no GTGs.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in for a donation.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 10, 2012)

you guys just lemme know when you're needin help with anything at all, hell I can even throw the old sideboards back on the truck


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 10, 2012)

I talked to Paw Paw on the phone last night. I have permission to cut some wood at a 160 acre site, it's a Boy scout camp. There's dead standing and downed there.

They have a facility with a full commercial kitchen, showers, etc. The thing is hard to rent the closer you get to spring and summer due to Scouts from all over the country and world coming in to camp there.

It'd make a really good GTG site, and the wood played with can still go to this family.

My wife's boss runs the place, I'll find out when the camp gets booked beyond availability, and if he'd forgo the camp charge as a donation to this family as well.

Would be pretty easy to make a two day deal out of it. The showers don't work when they're winterized, but there's places to stay (hotels/motels) in nearby Bigfork, and of course, Kalispell.

Start throwing out possible dates that would work for folks, and we'll see what can happen?

The cold hard facts are, that if this guy doesn't make it this year (not trying to be negative), the gal and her daughter will need wood for next year. I say, the more we get them, the better.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I talked to Paw Paw on the phone last night. I have permission to cut some wood at a 160 acre site, it's a Boy scout camp. There's dead standing and downed there.
> 
> They have a facility with a full commercial kitchen, showers, etc. The thing is hard to rent the closer you get to spring and summer due to Scouts from all over the country and world coming in to camp there.
> 
> ...





Uncle Jake's house has 2 spare bedrooms


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 10, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Uncle Jake's house has 2 spare bedrooms



And a virgin saw shop that needs it's cherry busted!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll be heading to town in a few to look for a new car for mamma (new to us anyway).

She wants a Subaru, and really wants a Forester. Hope we can find something for her in our budget, her Exploder is failing daily.

I'm also stopping by to check on those log decks, hopefully the guy is around!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> That's cool. . . Send them chains on!
> 
> You want the top-plate cut off right?



Cut the top plate off of three or four of them. We'll slip one on Jake's saw when he isn't looking and listen to him cuss.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Cut the top plate off of three or four of them. We'll slip one on Jake's saw when he isn't looking and listen to him cuss.



Don't they call them chains "North Dakota skip tooth"?


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I'll be heading to town in a few to look for a new car for mamma (new to us anyway).
> 
> She wants a Subaru, and really wants a Forester. Hope we can find something for her in our budget, her Exploder is failing daily.
> 
> I'm also stopping by to check on those log decks, hopefully the guy is around!



Be sure that Sub has a rack, tote some saws and firewood on top. Even a christmas tree


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 10, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Be sure that Sub has a rack, tote some saws and firewood on top. Even a christmas tree



And a gun turret for the .50 cal! 

I can say that, cause mamma ain't reading this. :msp_tongue:


----------



## slowp (Feb 10, 2012)

March 24 is not good. I have to look up the other 2 things I'm signed up for. But, I have The Wing, a little shower, and even a porta potty, which has not been used--yet. So, I guess I'm kinda self contained. As far as trailers go that is. Gots a 12 volt powered mattress heater and, if allowed, the other heater is The Used Dog. He might need a coat for climate change though. 

I can bring the traditional Huckleberry Pies, if you Montaniacs are allowed to eat W. Warshington berries, and my Not Quite Good For You Cookies.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 10, 2012)

End o' March is planting here, so I also vote against that week. Otherwise, I can make just about anything work up to Memorial Day, which is about when fire season starts, and even then I can probably make it with a bit of lead time. I like the idea of a camp with a kitchen. Food rules!



Metals406 said:


> Don't they call them chains "North Dakota skip tooth"?



That's not what Granberg calls it:







View attachment 223015


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I'll be heading to town in a few to look for a new car for mamma (new to us anyway).
> 
> She wants a Subaru, and really wants a Forester. Hope we can find something for her in our budget, her Exploder is failing daily.
> 
> I'm also stopping by to check on those log decks, hopefully the guy is around!



if you're looking for a subaru, Little Brothers up by the shop has a pantload of em, it's what they specialize in


----------



## Linehand (Feb 10, 2012)

*Good Stuff!!*



Metals406 said:


> Okay, straight donation it is.



I'm in also, Bro! :msp_smile:


----------



## Rounder (Feb 10, 2012)

I can send money Nate, send me an address. I'll help if I have time - Sam


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 10, 2012)

Sent something along to help out. I hope you guys and gals can get them plenty of heat.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow guys! Great outpouring of support!

Just so y'all know, *Linehand* above is my older brother Josh. . . Give him some rep and show him some Arboristsite love.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 10, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> if you're looking for a subaru, Little Brothers up by the shop has a pantload of em, it's what they specialize in



10-4 Paw Paw. . . Stopped in there and we're looking at a 96 Legacy with the 2.2 Liter.

Having it check out Monday by a Mechanic.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, what a day!!

Think we found a new rig for mamma, and stopped by to talk with the Pastor about these folks.

Found out that late last night, after I had left, another acquaintance of Doug dropped off a cord to them folks last night!! 

Also found out some more about this family, some of this will make your blood boil, so I'll save that for the end. It'll make you wanna drive out here and choke a fool.

Anyway, the dad's cancer is worse than I thought. He had a tumor removed from his bladder and colon earlier this year. Well, the cancer is back there, and that's why they want to start him on chemo -- he doesn't want to -- cause chemo is poison, but he's desperate at this point.

So, the daughter isn't 16 like I thought!! LOL The little thing is 27, and was born with a heart problem and some learning and speech difficulties.

Now I feel even worse today.  When I had finished walking the property, and came back to the house -- that little gal was carrying wood onto the porch and stacking it. I had no idea she had heart problems, and today she had to go to the doctor to have a monitor attached because she wasn't feeling right.

Talk about one thing after the other with these folks!! :msp_sad:

So, I stopped by the loggers place and he wasn't there, so I'll have to try back.

I'm meeting Roma in the morning so we can take up that wood he's donating, I'll be at my Brother-in-Laws first thing in the morning, as he also donated half a cord!! 

I'm going to buy the guy some stuff called Miracle Mineral Supplement. It's supposed to oxygenate the body and drive out all the nasties. I hope it helps him in some way!! My brother sent me a video on it from YouTube, and it's pretty dern neat as far as I can tell.

One thing about Western Medicine, we excel at triage, but blow at medicine and nutrition.

I also want to go Chaga hunting, and give him some for tea. . . It's supposed to be anti-tumor and a potent antioxidant.

Now for the blood boil part.

Doug told me that a few weeks ago, they were down to just a little wood on the porch, and the jackass neighbor walked down and stole it when it was just the daughter home. She couldn't do anything to stop him, WHAT A ####!!

I swear if he puts one finger on this wood, he's getting a midnight-backwoods-Kentucky justice- ass whoopin!! Then MAYBE, I'll call the Sheriff.

I guess he's a 20-something turd/barfly, with a live in girlfriend, and is obviously more worthless than tits on a boar hog! Who does that, I mean really?? 

Anyway, thank you all that have sent in donations so far, it's very heart warming. 

It will be know to this family where the donations are from, as Maggie (the mom) doesn't think much of humanity after the neighbor incident.


----------



## T_F_E (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive got a cabin with a couple hundred acres by wolf creek, with all the wood we want to cut. Cant remember where you are metals but the offers there, im up there most weekends.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll send a can-o-whoop-ass for the wood thief. Don't forget to make him sniff the lid too.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 11, 2012)

that sum##### sounds like he need to have his tail bobbed


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 11, 2012)

T_F_E said:


> Ive got a cabin with a couple hundred acres by wolf creek, with all the wood we want to cut. Cant remember where you are metals but the offers there, im up there most weekends.



Wolf Creek on the Fisher River behind Island Lake??


----------



## T_F_E (Feb 11, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Wolf Creek on the Fisher River behind Island Lake??



Theres a town called Wolf creek between great falls and helena, its in that area.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 11, 2012)

T_F_E said:


> Theres a town called Wolf creek between great falls and helena, its in that area.



That's a far clip from us, these folks are west of Kalispell.

Sounds like your property would be a good candidate for a GTG though!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just got back from up there, what a good time!

Met Roma (John) at 9:30 this morning and we drove up to their place. We stocked up the covered porch and then started stacking what was on the ground, and the rest of what was in the trucks.

I brought my boys and we had a fun time, and John and I had a hoot laughing and chatting. The gal (Maggie) didn't know we were coming, and was pretty surprised! LOL

She was overwhelmed with the support and broke down a couple times. Come to find out, they came here from OR 7 months ago, and she isn't used to the country living.

She was sick herself, and they lost their place in OR, and they moved here so she could die in the country. She has liver problems and was fixing to croak, but her blood work is coming back clean (she calls it a true miracle), and then her husband got sick with cancer. 

I swear, I'll never complain about the piddly crap in my life again. It's just been one thing after another with these poor folks.

She is VERY encouraged by the support they are receiving. She said she didn't receive this kind of community support in OR, from neighbors or her church.

She wanted me to tell y'all, that she is so very grateful for your donations! She said she can't express in words how it makes her feel, and that it fills her heart with joy!  

So far, we're real close to being able to out-right purchase 2 cords of good wood from someone local. Not only does it benefit these folks, but it supports the person/family selling the wood to make ends meet.

I'll update this thread as it progresses. . . And I'll keep everyone in the know with Doug's condition with the cancer.

Thank you all for your generosity!!!!!!!

~Nate


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 11, 2012)

Amazing what a community of people will do for each other.

I agree with whining about the piddely stuff . Great job Nate


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 11, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Amazing what a community of people will do for each other.
> 
> I agree with whining about the piddely stuff . Great job Nate



Naw, it's you guys that are tops!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you guys still planning a GTG or wood cutting day or whatever?


----------



## lfnh (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you Roma.
Thank you Nate and your boys.
For the wood, trucks and time to do this good stuff.
As for the piddly crap, that sure is true what you said. It just doesn't come up on the charts.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 11, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Are you guys still planning a GTG or wood cutting day or whatever?



Yup! Talking with the dude Monday to see what dates the camp is open, and then I'll post the dates here. 

Then we'll just see what date works the best for everyone involved.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 15, 2012)

Nate, PM me with your Paypal, and I'll round up some of these OT dollars and herd em your way. Throw in a mail address and we'll send out some of WI's finest dairy products for y'all to munch on while you're cutting!

I'd love to get out that way and help in person, but vacation time is a real limit for me, and it's a 20 hour ride from here. Gimme a couple years and I'll get out there though!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 15, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Nate, PM me with your Paypal, and I'll round up some of these OT dollars and herd em your way. Throw in a mail address and we'll send out some of WI's finest dairy products for y'all to munch on while you're cutting!
> 
> I'd love to get out that way and help in person, but vacation time is a real limit for me, and it's a 20 hour ride from here. Gimme a couple years and I'll get out there though!



Alright! I'm all for some dairy munchies for a GTG! Wait to send off the dairy munchies though. . . We still don't have a solid date nailed down.

We can buy milk from a local dairy that's only pasteurized, no homo. . . I want to try and make farmer cheese. It looks easy, and I guess it has a mozzarella flavor. :drool:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 15, 2012)

Waiting to hear back on available dates for the camp. He said it shouldn't be an issue, but he needed to approach the board to make sure.

I told him to look at April, May, June, and July for openings. . . That's a pretty wide spread, and we should be able to pick a date that everyone can work with!


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Alright! I'm all for some dairy munchies for a GTG! Wait to send off the dairy munchies though. . . We still don't have a solid date nailed down.
> 
> We can buy milk from a local dairy that's only pasteurized, no homo. . . I want to try and make farmer cheese. It looks easy, and I guess it has a mozzarella flavor. :drool:



Hell, I can walk over there in mah damn drawers and pick some up, wisht to hell they still had a milkman that went around

Also, I might have some more saws for the GTG, Uncle Irwin (the one from North Bend that was a faller in the 60's-80's) was in town to visit this week and we got to barkin about saws and he said "hell kid, if you like to work on those damn things I'll see what I still got in my shop and send em over". "I know I still got an 056 Mag that ran like a scalded cat when I put it away, an 075, a 125, and at least 1 090 from when I was cuttin up in the Watershed"
I almost #### myself


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 15, 2012)

Roma said:


> Good score!



I aint countin my kits before they're threw but it sure sounds sweet


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 15, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Hell, I can walk over there in mah damn drawers and pick some up, wisht to hell they still had a milkman that went around
> 
> Also, I might have some more saws for the GTG, Uncle Irwin (the one from North Bend that was a faller in the 60's-80's) was in town to visit this week and we got to barkin about saws and he said "hell kid, if you like to work on those damn things I'll see what I still got in my shop and send em over". "I know I still got an 056 Mag that ran like a scalded cat when I put it away, an 075, a 125, and at least 1 090 from when I was cuttin up in the Watershed"
> I almost #### myself



I just poo'd in my pants a little. :msp_scared:


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I just poo'd in my pants a little. :msp_scared:



I know man, if he's remembering right this could be super duper awesome


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 15, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> I know man, if he's remembering right this could be super duper awesome



Yeah, like score of a lifetime awesome!


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 15, 2012)

I want the 056 piston :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (Feb 15, 2012)

In like Flynn for whenever this GTG happens to be, work allowing. Later dates make fire season a priority. Lookin' forward to swappin' techniques and lies.


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 15, 2012)

There was some GOOOD size timber in the watershed!


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 15, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> There was some GOOOD size timber in the watershed!



yeah, he was sayin 8-9' stuff was pretty common


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 15, 2012)

Latter half of May could work for me for a GTG


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 15, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Latter half of May could work for me for a GTG



Check yer damn email. . . Damnit. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 15, 2012)

madhatte said:


> In like Flynn for whenever this GTG happens to be, work allowing. Later dates make fire season a priority. Lookin' forward to swappin' techniques and lies.



Nate, based on Jameson's post. . . What's your end of May, first part of June looking like?


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Check yer damn email. . . Damnit. :biggrinbounce2:



By god, check yer's!


----------



## madhatte (Feb 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Nate, based on Jameson's post. . . What's your end of May, first part of June looking like?



I'll be in Boston over Memorial Day weekend. Other than that, it's wide open.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 15, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I'll be in Boston over Memorial Day weekend. Other than that, it's wide open.



Okay, so maybe shoot for June 2-3, or 9-10?

Sure hope spring has sprung by then.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 15, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Latter half of May could work for me for a GTG



I'll keep a case of Hamm's chilled out here in my saw shop (that's not my baller fridge, I'll post up a pic of it tonight)


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, so maybe shoot for June 2-3, or 9-10?
> 
> Sure hope spring has sprung by then.



2-3 is best for me, I think my anniversary's the next weekend


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, so maybe shoot for June 2-3, or 9-10?
> 
> Sure hope spring has sprung by then.



Spring has made a few peek-a-boos here. Scattered cottonwoods are already starting to break bud!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 15, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> 2-3 is best for me, I think my anniversary's the next weekend



Well bring mamma out too! Ain't any better way to spend an anniversary, then to be around a bunch of saw toting folks cutting some wood!


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 15, 2012)

Roma said:


> Hey Jake, is the saw shop in your kitchen, or is that the kitchen in your saw shop?



kitchen's out in the saw shop, it's cool as hell


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sam, got your donation snail mail today! Thanks brother!


----------



## slowp (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey Jake. If you get the 056, my skiing buddy could use the seals.:msp_smile: Even our excellent saw shops do not have parts for that saw anymore!


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 15, 2012)

slowp said:


> Hey Jake. If you get the 056, my skiing buddy could use the seals.:msp_smile: Even our excellent saw shops do not have parts for that saw anymore!



I appreciate the offer Patti, but I think I'm gonna need the seals for it to run


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 15, 2012)

slowp said:


> Hey Jake. If you get the 056, my skiing buddy could use the seals.:msp_smile: Even our excellent saw shops do not have parts for that saw anymore!



Patty, a lot of times you can use generic seals on saws, ya just have to get the right size. JJ could probably tell ya where to look. Maybe one of those bearing suppliers?


----------



## slowp (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll let him know.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, I got the camp reserved for June 1, 2, & 3. . . That was the best date, and the camp is booked surrounding that date.

So, if you want to come out, you're more than welcome! Rain or shine we'll have a good time for a good cause.

As the date approaches, I'll make sure to post up maps and other information for the GTG.

As far as I'm aware, this is the first NW Montana Arboristsite GTG? 

If we can start getting a loose head count, I can try and get an idea of how many mouths that will need feeding, etc.

Alcohol will not be allowed on the property, so we'll have to settle for other drinks.

I got the camp on the 1st as well, so I have some prep time. . . So show up that Friday, or Saturday. . . Either way.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, I got the camp reserved for June 1, 2, & 3. . . That was the best date, and the camp is booked surrounding that date.
> 
> So, if you want to come out, you're more than welcome! Rain or shine we'll have a good time for a good cause.
> 
> ...



Count me in, 
I'll help ya get set up too (might have plenty of time on my hands then, just about cold-cocked a customer today LOL)


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Count me in,
> I'll help ya get set up too (might have plenty of time on my hands then, just about cold-cocked a customer today LOL)



I must hear about this cold-cocking!

Was he mad cause he wanted fancy flat-bar instead of regular?


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I must hear about this cold-cocking!
> 
> Was he mad cause he wanted fancy flat-bar instead of regular?



Just some prick who ordered stainless steel bedrails for his truck and brought in the drawings on a greasy napkin and is pissed because they're not like he imagined they should be and likes to smart off about how I should've tried to send his nasty assed napkin through the fax machine, I offered to give him his money back and take the rails back so we could go our seperate ways but he won't have it


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Just some prick who ordered stainless steel bedrails for his truck and brought in the drawings on a greasy napkin and is pissed because they're not like he imagined they should be and likes to smart off about how I should've tried to send his nasty assed napkin through the fax machine, I offered to give him his money back and take the rails back so we could go our seperate ways but he won't have it



Oooooooh! A napkin drawer! Those are my favorite! :msp_mad:



*Customer:* "Y'ah see that there?"

*Me:* "Y'ah mean that black smudge next to the black splotch?"

*Customer:* "Yeah, that's where it needs to be super accurate, withing a 1/16th."

*Me:* "Is there any way you can redraw this a little more specific?"

*Customer:* "I already did." _*points at napkin*_

*Me:* _ *blank stare at customer*_

*Customer:* "So, how much do you think this will cost?"

*Me:* "Oh, I don't know, 50 bucks?"

*Customer:* "50 BUCKS!!!? Hell, the steel is probably only 5 BUCKS!"

*Me:* _*blank stare at the customer*_


----------



## madhatte (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> If we can start getting a loose head count, I can try and get an idea of how many mouths that will need feeding, etc.
> 
> Alcohol will not be allowed on the property, so we'll have to settle for other drinks.



In! Bummer about the "no booze", though. Oh, well. Mebbe go somewhere else for a bit to grab some cold ones between revs.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, I got the camp reserved for June 1, 2, & 3. . . That was the best date, and the camp is booked surrounding that date.
> 
> So, if you want to come out, you're more than welcome! Rain or shine we'll have a good time for a good cause.



Nate and all...

You know that if I'm at the cabin I'll be there but this is right around the time we'll be traveling from Va to Mont. I'll keep in touch.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Oooooooh! A napkin drawer! Those are my favorite! :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Me:* _Ok. You buy the steel. 50 bucks._


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

madhatte said:


> In! Bummer about the "no booze", though. Oh, well. Mebbe go somewhere else for a bit to grab some cold ones between revs.



It's an effort to not have anything bad go down on Scout property.

We can certainly go check out a couple watering holes instead.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Nate and all...
> 
> You know that if I'm at the cabin I'll be there but this is right around the time we'll be traveling from Va to Mont. I'll keep in touch.



That'd be too cool if you could make it Carl!! We'd finally get to meet up!!


----------



## madhatte (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> It's an effort to not have anything bad go down on Scout property.



Nothin' wrong with a little CYA, and nothin' wrong with a field trip.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ohhhhhh, just had an idea!!

We need shirts made! :msp_thumbup:

Something like:

"1st annual NW Montana AS GTG and charity cut."

I bet it'd not be too expensive.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wonder if I can score some elk for the menu? Maybe some local pork too?

Or do y'all want Macaroni and hot dogs for three days?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Cody, the 2nd is his birthday!

I told him no better way to spend a birthday than a GTG. 

I think I'm gonna start a new thread in off topic now that the dates are nailed down.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Also (for Nate) I'll check with the "man", and see about the alcohol thing. 

I have to admit, it'd be nice to have a few around a big ol campfire!


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Wonder if I can score some elk for the menu? Maybe some local pork too?
> 
> Or do y'all want Macaroni and hot dogs for three days?



I'll have plenty of rabbit ready to go by that time


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 16, 2012)

Those dates are doable for me, depending on work. If I get work


----------



## madhatte (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Also (for Nate) I'll check with the "man", and see about the alcohol thing.
> 
> I have to admit, it'd be nice to have a few around a big ol campfire!



sha-zamm!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> I'll have plenty of rabbit ready to go by that time



Hawthorn smoked rabbit? :drool:


----------



## schmuck.k (Feb 16, 2012)

I,m in if work will allow time off.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds like fun the misses should be done with her treatments would be fun to come and meet some Montanians


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Sounds like fun the misses should be done with her treatments would be fun to come and meet some Montanians



Heck yeah!! I'd be awesome to have you and Jani there!

Now how do we coax Bob and Randy here?


----------



## slowp (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks good so far. Should I bring the unsealed 056?


----------



## madhatte (Feb 16, 2012)

slowp said:


> Should I bring the unsealed 056?



Oh, you mean "RandyMac Kryptonite"?


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Heck yeah!! I'd be awesome to have you and Jani there!
> 
> Now how do we coax Bob and Randy here?



For Randy, you tell him there's one Inland Redwood left. Standing. 25ft. diameter. Cat face, filled with Macs and PBR :hmm3grin2orange:

For Bob, well, Bob is a tough one


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> For Randy, you tell him there's one Inland Redwood left. Standing. 25ft. diameter. Cat face, filled with Macs and PBR :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> For Bob, well, Bob is a tough one



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Feb 16, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Oh, you mean "RandyMac Kryptonite"?



I'll name the saw, Lex Luther. Or have I got that backwards. Will we need to bring some nettles?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's the "main" thread for the GTG: http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/193725.htm


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

slowp said:


> I'll name the saw, Lex Luther. Or have I got that backwards. Will we need to bring some nettles?



We have Native Nettles for Randy's sleeping area.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 16, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> For Randy, you tell him there's one Inland Redwood left. Standing. 25ft. diameter. Cat face, filled with Macs and PBR :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> For Bob, well, Bob is a tough one


Bob says hes supposed to be more semi retired this year than he has been:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> We have Native Nettles for Randy's sleeping area.



Phew! Had us worried there for a bit!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 16, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Bob says hes supposed to be more semi retired this year than he has been:hmm3grin2orange:



Yup..._supposed to be._ It's not even Spring yet and the damn phone is ringing already. If I can find the time I'll be there.

And I promise not to start every sentence with " well, ya know, in California we...." you guys up there are probably real tired of that. :smile2:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup..._supposed to be._ It's not even Spring yet and the damn phone is ringing already. If I can find the time I'll be there.
> 
> And I promise not to start every sentence with " well, ya know, in California we...." you guys up there are probably real tired of that. :smile2:



Naw, we love hearing that Bob. . . Then we'll send ya on a beer run. . . Up that one road. You know the one, it dead ends at the top of a mountain with no turnaround spot! 

We'd love to have ya, sure hope ya can make it!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Roma said:


> Haywire?





Now THAT is fuuunnnnyyy!! 

John, you and mamma gonna mark your calendar?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 16, 2012)

Roma said:


> Haywire?



Hah! You guys get me that far back in the brush and I might never go back to California again.

I spent some time in Missoula and Hamilton ( notice I said _spent_ time and not _served_ time) back in the early 80s. We were logging ...or trying to. We also spent a lot of time out between Shoup and Cobalt Idaho and tried commuting back to Hamilton every day. Gave it up and started staying in Salmon.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 16, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Hah! You guys get me that far back in the brush and I might never go back to California again.
> 
> I spent some time in Missoula and Hamilton ( notice I said _spent_ time and not _served_ time) back in the early 80s. We were logging ...or trying to. We also spent a lot of time out between Shoup and Cobalt Idaho and tried commuting back to Hamilton every day. Gave it up and started staying in Salmon.



Helluva commute! I worked in the same area mid 90's, but I was staying in North Fork, and I am from Hamilton. And I thought commuting from Rio Dell to the area across the EEL River from Founders Grove Via the Shively road was bad.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 16, 2012)

Roma said:


> Yes sir. June 2 is also the 5 year anniversary of our nuptials:msp_razz:



That's a good day!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 16, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Helluva commute! I worked in the same area mid 90's, but I was staying in North Fork, and I am from Hamilton. And I thought commuting from Rio Dell to the area across the EEL River from Founders Grove Via the Shively road was bad.



LOL...Yeah, but we were from California so we didn't know any better. We wondered why, on the first day, the bullbuck said he'd meet us at two in the morning in Hamilton. We found out. Went south, turned right along the river, got to Shoup, turned left, got to Cobalt before daylight...had no idea where we were. You know how it goes....just show me my strip, we'll figure out the rest later. Good times.

The way things are now if it's only a 2 hour commute each way I figure I'm lucky.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 17, 2012)

Holymoley! 916 miles.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Holymoley! 916 miles.



A day and a quarter. 

Buckle up, MacKendrick!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Holymoley! 916 miles.



It'll go by fast. . . Just close your eyes the whole way!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 17, 2012)

Very little goes by fast with the old Ranchero.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Very little goes by fast with the old Ranchero.



12oz. of PBR per half gallon of gasoline should get it scootin'


----------



## slowp (Feb 17, 2012)

There was a little yellow teardrop trailer for sale that would go with the ranchero. It sold. 

I have been looking to upsize to a fiberglass egg trailer. After the trail volunteer experience, being able to move around a bit, inside, seems like a good thing. The Wing is very nice for sleeping in though. 

I will bring The Used Dog. He is a friendly gallooopa loompa Lab. Quite well behaved too.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 20, 2012)

So far, we've received $295.00 in donations for wood for the folks. I can't see that not being able to finish their year out until warmer spring weather arrives.

That's hovering right around enough for two cord of wood from a local seller. It'll take a little shopping, as I've seen a price increase recently.


Thanks you all who donated!! 

When I get the wood delivered and stacked, I'll post a picture up of the pile.


----------



## BPS (Aug 8, 2016)

Metals406 said:


> So far, we've received $295.00 in donations for wood for the folks. I can't see that not being able to finish their year out until warmer spring weather arrives.
> 
> That's hovering right around enough for two cord of wood from a local seller. It'll take a little shopping, as I've seen a price increase recently.
> 
> ...






N8t it looks like its time to fire up another charity wood cut. 

Just need a log yard, log supply, a bunch of saws, a bunch of splitters, a bunch of pickups/trailers and a bunch of bodies. 
Nothing to it. And a cook, cannot forget a cook(s)




http://kalispell.craigslist.org/zip/5722792916.html


----------



## madhatte (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm in! That is, if I'm not on a fire... so, it has to be either before or after fire season. But, otherwise, I'm in!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2016)

Last time it was in June, which I though worked well. Maybe 2017?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2016)

Just read that link, let me get off this fire, and let's see about hooking that lady up!


----------



## BPS (Aug 9, 2016)

Metals406 said:


> Just read that link, let me get off this fire, and let's see about hooking that lady up!






You know I'm down. I might even have a line on a dead log or three  
You know the number.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2016)

BPS said:


> You know I'm down. I might even have a line on a dead log or three
> You know the number.


Copy that! Demobing this a.m., will get with you in a day or two once I get home and settled back in. [emoji4]


----------



## slowp (Aug 9, 2016)

I am interested and can cook pound cake and pies in a dutch oven. Can also throw brush and cut some. I know your guys are way more productive than I am. 

Got a better trailer than last time, too.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2016)

slowp said:


> I am interested and can cook pound cake and pies in a dutch oven. Can also throw brush and cut some. I know your guys are way more productive than I am.
> 
> Got a better trailer than last time, too.


Always nice seeing you! :0)


----------



## slowp (Aug 9, 2016)

slowp said:


> I am interested and can cook pound cake and pies in a dutch oven. Can also throw brush and cut some. I know your guys are way more productive than I am.
> 
> Got a better trailer than last time, too.





Metals406 said:


> Always nice seeing you! :0)



You guys are great hosts!


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 9, 2016)

hmm montucky in fall/late summer...

I'm workin weekends as a machinist now... otherwise I would totally be considering it, Montana is almost better then, wait no, modestly better then Wyoming... but only cause I have very little family in Montana...


----------



## Haywire (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 9, 2016)

Would love to make another trip to Montuckey to see our Montukian friends.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2016)

[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## madhatte (Aug 10, 2016)

FY 2016 ends 30 September, which means my crew blows away with the wind. Any time after that (except the weekend of the Napa Co GTG!) I can make it.


----------



## big hank (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm in. Name a date and place


----------

